# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Как в GnuPG узнать id ключа?

## mike 1

Уведомление
*Данная инструкция поможет узнать id ключа тем пользователям, которые пострадали от шифратора Paycrypt или Keybtc.*

 

1. Прежде всего нужно скачать и установить *GnuPG* на свой компьютер. 

2. Процедура установки несложная




3. Выбираем язык и жмем на кнопку "*ОК*".




4. Жмем "*Далее*"



5. Здесь оставляем настройки по умолчанию и жмем "*Далее*"



6. Здесь нажимаем на кнопку "*Обзор*" и указываем в качестве папки установки: "*C:\gnupg\*". При необходимости создаем папку gnupg на диске С. После установки GnuPG нажимаем на кнопку "*Готово*".

7. Открываем командную строку. На клавиатуре нажмите сочетание клавиш: "*Win+R*", введите *cmd*, нажмите *Enter*.



8. Откроется командная строка. В ней вводим команду:





```
C:\gnupg\gpg2.exe -d C:\key\key.private
```

9. И жмем *Enter* 



10. Теперь когда мы знаем ID ключа мы можем посмотреть есть расшифровка для этого ID или ее нету. 

Информация с форума DrWeb:




> *F05CF9EE/3ED78E85* - нет расшифровки.
> *A3CE7DBE/AAB62875* - нет расшифровки. Но известен 1 случай, когда с этим ключом и *[email protected]_com расшифровка получилась!
> *AAB62875* - нет расшифровки.
> *F107EA9F/E578490A* - есть расшифровка
> *3DF229D3* - есть расшифровка
> *01270FE6/F3E75FD0* - есть расшифровка

----------

*Макcим*,  *olejah*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

